# That Faded, Vintage, Distressed Look



## tuan

I have a technical question about the graphics you see on all those vintage tees where they're really old and faded looking. Is that a screenprinting trick or a digital effect in Photoshop, or both? 

If it's a Photoshop effect, does anyone know what filters to use to get that look? I'm also using Illustrator to create some vector artwork which I don't want to convert into a rasterized Photoshop format, so I'm guessing that those who exclusively create vector designs would solely rely on the screenprinter to create that vintage distressed look when printing?


----------



## EternylStudios

While you can screenprint with an ink that will crack.

Most vintage looking prints are done digitally with a filter or overlay.

check here for a nice reasonable priced assortment
although these are photoshop.

http://www.misterretro.com/image_filters.html

or make your own for a unique look.


----------



## Fluid

> http://www.misterretro.com/image_filters.html


these are great. Creating your own filters are another great way as well.


----------



## Rodney

You can get a vector overlay to give the graphics a distressed look. I think they have one for download at: http://screenprinters.net/downloads/


----------



## tuan

Thank you all for the great tips!


----------



## kenfuji

what about using a higher screen count, less then normal pressure without pre flooding the screen to give it that natural faded look?

do you guys think the ink will wash off?


----------



## Solmu

kenfuji said:


> what about using a higher screen count, less then normal pressure without pre flooding the screen to give it that natural faded look?


It could work. The problem is it will be quite inconsistent, and some tees are going to look better than others (to the point where some won't be useable). If you're selling to retail they are also likely not going to appreciate the inconsistency. That said, I think experimenting with those kind of things can be a good way to get a distressed effect.



kenfuji said:


> do you guys think the ink will wash off?


Not if it's cured properly.


----------



## tuan

Fluid said:


> these are great. Creating your own filters are another great way as well.


Wow, there are 3 sets of filters on this site, each containing 60 filters meaning there are 180 different filters to get that faded vintage washed look?


----------



## Snoloha

I don't have any further input...I just felled compelled to say thanks! I've been creating that distressed look in Illustrator by hand the hard way, the filter overlays are excellent!


----------



## StormFactory

As EternylStudios mentioned, the Machine Wash filters from Mister Retro are available for Photoshop. Just in case anyone is looking at buying these as a way of distressing their artwork, here's a quick overview of how I'm using them. After I import my Illustrator artwork into Photoshop I apply the Machine Wash filter. Once I have the look I'm after I select the pixels that represent the distressed areas and expand them by one pixel to ensure they are big enough to not fill in when I silkscreen the images. I place the Photoshop image of just the distressed pixels in Illustrator CS2 on a new layer and use Livetrace to change it back to vector artwork. This gives me control over where I have the distressed areas so I can remove patches that cover text or are too much of a distraction. I end up with a file that has two layers - my original image and one for the distressed bits that allow the fabric to show through my image. Seems to work really well.


----------



## mylkhead

Factory 69 said:


> As EternylStudios mentioned, the Machine Wash filters from Mister Retro are available for Photoshop. Just in case anyone is looking at buying these as a way of distressing their artwork, here's a quick overview of how I'm using them. After I import my Illustrator artwork into Photoshop I apply the Machine Wash filter. Once I have the look I'm after I select the pixels that represent the distressed areas and expand them by one pixel to ensure they are big enough to not fill in when I silkscreen the images. I place the Photoshop image of just the distressed pixels in Illustrator CS2 on a new layer and use Livetrace to change it back to vector artwork. This gives me control over where I have the distressed areas so I can remove patches that cover text or are too much of a distraction. I end up with a file that has two layers - my original image and one for the distressed bits that allow the fabric to show through my image. Seems to work really well.


I have used the Mister Retro stuff for years now, very very useful. But you are right, they are only for Photoshop. I do about 90% of my design in Illustrator, so I know that getting that faded look can be a pain.

But here's the thing. Once you create your art in illustrator, you can flatten it and then import it into Photoshop and then use the Mr. Retro filters on it. And then send those right over to the screenprinter. Doing it this way will ensure that even the subtleties of your distressed image will be more apparent on your final screenprint.

However, I do distress stuff in Illustrator a lot prior to going into Photoshop. I actually have a whole library of stuff I use to beat up my images in illustrator. What you do is just make the "grunge shape" the same color as your background or shirt color. And just overlay it on top your design and it will look like it "knocks out" your artwork.


----------



## AncoreClothing

if im working in photoshop i just use a grunge eraser brush on the layer i want to distressed look on and it looks really good...


----------



## Fluid

> if im working in photoshop i just use a grunge eraser brush on the layer i want to distressed look on and it looks really good...


That works just as well. Creating your own custom brushes is another way.


----------



## tuan

AncoreClothing said:


> if im working in photoshop i just use a grunge eraser brush on the layer i want to distressed look on and it looks really good...


Where do you get the "grunge eraser brush" in Photoshop, I couldn't find it.
Thanks


----------



## Fluid

Check this out.
http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchan...n_us&view=sn710&viewName=Adobe Exchange&avm=1

Look through all the various menus in the Categories drop down list.


----------



## tuan

Fluid said:


> Check this out.
> http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/exchan...n_us&view=sn710&viewName=Adobe Exchange&avm=1
> 
> Look through all the various menus in the Categories drop down list.


Thanks Fluid for the Adobe link but I still didn't see any "grunge eraser brush" on that link.


----------



## Rodney

> Thanks Fluid for the Adobe link but I still didn't see any "grunge eraser brush" on that link.


You might have to search around on the site some to find it.


----------



## AncoreClothing

you just have to look around... its not going to be called "grunge eraser brush" for sure..but along those lines...you can also make your own and there are tutorials on that..try www.good-tutorials.com and search for making your own grunge brushes.


----------



## Bacardibatman

just did a kwik search for machine wash filter and found low price... 
might save ya a few $


----------



## Solmu

There's pretty much zero chance that site isn't selling pirated software (Adobe CS2 does not cost $65 for example).


----------



## Bacardibatman

Thanks 
SORRY didnt check rest of site


----------



## HeathenPeddler

Any tips for distressing images using Corel PSP XI, which is what I'm using for my images. Alternatively, how about Gimp?


----------



## Rodney

> Any tips for distressing images using Corel PSP XI, which is what I'm using for my images.


You probably could use the same vector filters as an overlay, or one of the photoshop overlays that are out there.


----------



## valleyview

*My 2 cents*

Another way to really get the feel of actually "distressing" something is to find an old paper bag, like a lunch sack, and crumble it up and scan it in at 300dpi, then bring it in Photoshop and go to Image>Threshold..

It creates a nice distressing pattern that you can then take into Illustrator and Live Trace it to convert it to vector.


----------



## Fluid

I create my own quite a bit that same way. 
printing a large black square on a laser printer and then crumpling up works pretty good as well.

Scanning all sorts of various textures you can find in your house and converted to black and white is another good way to make your own.


----------



## sarahd

mens magazine had a article on this and recommended soda wash from arm & hammer look threw there website the article was called making quick money


----------



## skitexas

Just wanted to add my two cents. 
I take whatever it is I want to be my "texture" (wheather it be woodgrain, oil spill, or worn paper) scan it, change it to black and white, and save as a tiff. 
I can just paste it on top of anything in Illustrator and paint it shirt color or whatever color I want it.


----------



## smutek

To add to skitexas's post, here's a step by step that covers this:
Volo | Blog » Distressing Artwork in Illustrator is Easy

And check out mayangs texture library for free, high res textures:
Mayang's Free Texture Library


----------



## prometheus

Maybe he was talking about these: 
Adobe - Photoshop Brushes


----------



## KoalaTees

Can you use Retro with coredraw? Is there a software for CorelDraw for vintage looks? Any suggestions for this vector software?


----------



## Xeon

Hi all,

Anyone knows if the Mr. Retro filters are still available?
I went to the website and it's taking forever to load even on a 100 Mbps network connection!

Anyone has the same problem?

Thanks!
Xeon


----------



## Uglysign

Must be your 100mbps network.... loads fine here on cable


----------



## Locklear

A technique I use to create distressed layers to use over my artwork is to take a white piece of paper to a brick wall, sidewalk, etc...and rub on it with a crayon or chalk. 

Take the result in to Photoshop and desaturate it. Adjust the levels or brightness/contrast until you have a black texture on a white background. Use the magic wand to knock out the white, and you're left with a layer of disgusting, durty, distressed fun!

Just select the distressed layer and delete from the original artwork. Works great.


----------



## smutek

I like to keep a little digi cam with me to snap pics of grimey, gnarly looking walls and surfaces to use for making texture.

Also, on an unrelated, a digi cam is good for snapping quick shots of anything interesting, birds on a wire, park bench, bums, tree's or buildings on the skyline, etc. etc. Sort 'em out, do a quick cut out in photoshop, fill with black and auto trace in illustrator for GoMedia clip art style stuff.


----------



## banjo09

smutek said:


> To add to skitexas's post, here's a step by step that covers this:
> Volo | Blog » Distressing Artwork in Illustrator is Easy
> 
> And check out mayangs texture library for free, high res textures:
> Mayang's Free Texture Library


GREAT TIP!!! I'm a newbie in every sense of the word (designing t-shirts, heat press, using adobe), so the step-by-step process was very helpful.

I'm a fan of distressed or vintage looking tees, and I've been wondering how designs were made to look like that. Now I know one quick and easy technique!

Thanks again!


----------



## BillyV

tuan said:


> Where do you get the "grunge eraser brush" in Photoshop, I couldn't find it.
> Thanks


I couldn't find it either?


----------



## Brockton

Are there any free versions on the web that'll produce good reults?


----------



## DementiaByDesign

i have seen screen printers use a brillo pad and scratch over the design, in how to make t shirts for fun and profit he tells you how to do this. it wont hurt your screen and is consistant.


----------



## BillyV

There are as many way to achieve this effect as there are designs...


----------



## tryplecrown

Find some good vector grunge or make your own, make it the same color as your shirt (or the ink you're printing with), slap it all over your image in CorelDraw or Illustrator. Then when I go to press, I burn these on 200 mesh screens with a pretty thin emulsion and use a stiff squeegee. Yes, there are some variations but it just depends on how consistent you are able to pull it. Even manually, we can be consistent enough on our press. But we do tell customers that there can be slight variations, sort of like tie-dyed shirts and clients are usually cool with that since these are usually edgy, crazy, messed up designs anyway. This works best with heavier inks (like white on a dark shirt). But it can be done with darker, thinner inks. Just takes some time, patience and testing.


----------



## ProSeparatorNJ

smutek said:


> I like to keep a little digi cam with me to snap pics of grimey, gnarly looking walls and surfaces to use for making texture.
> 
> Also, on an unrelated, a digi cam is good for snapping quick shots of anything interesting, birds on a wire, park bench, bums, tree's or buildings on the skyline, etc. etc. Sort 'em out, do a quick cut out in photoshop, fill with black and auto trace in illustrator for GoMedia clip art style stuff.


That's good advice. I always snap pictures of textures to rework in Photoshop, but amazingly, I never took pics of anything else. Thanks for throwing that out there.


----------



## muneca

.../jjkghdfs


----------



## BillyV

Great idea! I will have to keep my camera with me for a few days...


----------



## rafaelmacho

I vote for Mister Retro, I have been using these for a few years, I highly recommend them.


----------



## muneca

good stuff here. thanks guys!


----------



## ultraflail

alright guys, here, in my opinion, is the best way. it is also the easiest. though you should also try the others for they are ill, yet more difficult... OK in photoshop, get the eraser, go to the eraser size window, scroll to the bottom until you find the sketchy looking ones. pick the messiest one and have fun!


----------



## kbuntu

I personally use MR. Retro. I got my first batch of Tshirts (10 Designs) and I'm very impressed. Turned out very well. The plugin is easy to use. Definitely worth getting.


----------



## Paulie73

ultraflail said:


> alright guys, here, in my opinion, is the best way. it is also the easiest. though you should also try the others for they are ill, yet more difficult... OK in photoshop, get the eraser, go to the eraser size window, scroll to the bottom until you find the sketchy looking ones. pick the messiest one and have fun!


 only problem is sometimes you wont punch out the holes completly so it will look wierd if you trace it in Illustrator. i f youprint it the effect wont work because you will have grey areas in PS.


----------



## ProSeparatorNJ

Paulie73 said:


> only problem is sometimes you wont punch out the holes completly so it will look wierd if you trace it in Illustrator. i f youprint it the effect wont work because you will have grey areas in PS.


You don't have to trace it in Illustrator. You could finalize your art in Photoshop. That is of course where you have the greatest flexibility for this type of art.


----------



## Paulie73

Yeah sure, Im in and out of both. But I print from Illustrator as the printing options suit me.


----------



## lscully02

thank you for all the info in this thread!


----------



## Paulie73

I forgot to say, in Illustrator I choose a new layer. Then I get the pen tool and do criss crosses. Then I group them and I select a rough brush..comes out great.


----------



## Ray J.

Wow! More info on this thread then you could get with 20 years experience! I opened to reply, but instead learned quite a few things. Thanks all!


----------



## Relik Apparel

For those who use Corel, Advanced artist has a great and easy to use vintage plugin

This is the page: http://www.advancedartist.com

.


----------



## Fluid

I have free, 3 distressed overlay's in cmx format on the Home - CorelDRAW.com website. Should be in the download section. Just import and place over your art. For Corel just place on its own layer and bam.


----------



## greyclothingco

tuan said:


> I have a technical question about the graphics you see on all those vintage tees where they're really old and faded looking. Is that a screenprinting trick or a digital effect in Photoshop, or both?
> 
> If it's a Photoshop effect, does anyone know what filters to use to get that look? I'm also using Illustrator to create some vector artwork which I don't want to convert into a rasterized Photoshop format, so I'm guessing that those who exclusively create vector designs would solely rely on the screenprinter to create that vintage distressed look when printing?


I find that if after adding a filter in photoshop, I take the raserized photoshop format *back into* illustrator and 'live trace' it, it turns it back into a vector and prints and looks great.

Hope that helps.


----------

